# hello everyone



## mortimod (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there to everyone here at control booth. My name is Darren and I'm from Kamloops, BC, canada. I am in a theatre program at my local university. I'm persuing a career in acting. Im in a technical theatre class, and I am currently in charge of sound research and design. Our current production at the moment is Reckless, by Craig Lucas. I am having troubles finding the sound effects I need. I'm looking for some basic game show sounds, and laugh/applause tracks. I;m also looking for the osund of a car that needs to be about 5 minutes long. I thought I would check out some forums to see if anyone can direct me to a good site for that. I've tried lime wire, but nothing there really works. If anyone could help me out, that would be greatly aprreciated, thanks.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey there, Darren! Welcome. It's great that you're trying out the many aspects of theatre.

This thread here isn't necessarily about sound effects, but there are some good websites listed!

Ask what you don't know and want to learn, share what you know and others should learn. Also, the search function is your friend.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, let me add another welcome to CB! Hopefully we can provide you with a valuable resource as you study this industry. Ask any questions you have, and offer up any answers you can, and make friends with the search feature. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! 

I have managed to buy a nice sound effects collection for my college. The big university in town has a really nice collection available as well... I'm sure you don't have a lot of options in Kamloops but is there someone nearby who might have a collection? When I can't find what I'm looking for I buy from Sound Dogs. They have excellent quality sounds. The charge about $3-$15 depending on the length of the effect and it's complexity. That can be a little pricey but it's worth it. Note the samples are much lower quality than paid copy. 

Gameshow sounds? Get the cast to come in early for a rehearsal and record your own. You'll have way better luck. 

5 minutes of car sounds? You only need a minute then use Audacity (Free Audio editing program) to make it as long as you want.


----------



## JereNet (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm also new, but what we do at my school, is if it is at all possible, we record our own and then add it to our library. Sometimes, it doesn't work, or we need a ton of help, but it's cheaper, and you control the quality, the length, and what the sound is like.


----------

